

Webapp for crowd-sourcing image surveys - spyromus
http://9cells.com/
Howdy everyone,<p>This week I finished working on the first version of the service to run image surveys. I believe it will be useful for various categories of users (graphics designers and people selling stuff are just what comes to mind).<p>Admittedly, I worked on it before validating the market fit and not sure if it's even valuable to anyone enough to pay for it, but at least I had determination to finish it and ready to learn on my own mistakes.<p>Is it something you would be interested in using?<p>Have a look. All feedback is welcome.<p>Cheers!<p>- Aleks
======
sushrutbidwai
Any particular reason why I cant just use facebook/twitter or other similar
things for taking these surveys.

I ask people, opinions of whom I take as very valuable. So I dont really
understand value in anonymous surveys. May be you need to look at copy of your
website so that I understand why anonymous surveys are better for me.

~~~
spyromus
The emphasis wasn't specifically on anonymous surveys. At some point I've got
a suspicion that people don't use the service as they don't want to expose
themselves.

As for why you can't do that on facebook/twitter, you can of course. The only
thing which is missing is the framework to ask people (put together a nice
page with images), collect the results (some server-side thing to record
votes), and present them (a results page). Should you decide to make it
yourself, I doubt that you'll have it all up and running in less than an hour,
which is far more expensive than $2/$10 that I'm asking. Sounds reasonable?

One other aspect is that you get opinions of people that are non-geeks and
just tell you what they like without thinking about how things are made
(colors, composition etc). Fellow professionals or friends / family tend to
give their extended opinions which aren't always "welcome".

And finally, many will find easy to collect a hundred of votes, but others
will not. It just depends on your particular social network.

Makes sense?

Thanks!

